# the big blue beach ball



## Mont

a few years back, Easter Sunday was predicted to be a blowout offshore. I had friends coming to town to fish, but looking at the forecast, we opted for San Luis Pass and some shore fishing. Events of that morning will remain with me forever. This is the account I posted of it, back then.

===========

I met with some dear friends this morning, at San Luis Pass, which is one of the premier beach fishing venues in my area. Dan and BJ drove down from Dallas and we all hit the sand at 9:30. Dan and I scope the beach, I pick one area to put the kayak in and he wants to fish another area about a mile up from shore. Fishin' was decidedly slow, but it didn't matter. 

About 11:00 or so, I see a big blue beach ball heading out across the pass and for some reason, decided to chase it down in the kayak. This was my first time in the surf with the yak, and I had already filled the boat a couple of times with water getting used to working the wind, waves and current. I manage to chase the beach ball down, and planned to head upwind to find the owner. It was stowed behind me in the back well, and I put the paddle to the water and head up wind. 

After about 10 minutes, I hear kids yelling "HELP ME!". The yak is a very low vantage point in the water, and in particular, in 2 foot waves. I head towards the voices and start seeing heads bobbing. I come upon two kids, who between them have only a small boogie board to hold them up. We are well into 11 foot deep water, with a good solid 2 knot current and plenty of wind and over a mile from shore. Then I see the rest, there are 3 more kids with one adult holding all three on top of the water. This guy has swam from shore, is winded, and is holding 3 kids ages 4 and up, above water in spite of the fact he is going in and out of the sea. 

I removed my life jacket, hit the emergency inflate, and thank God it works. I hand that off to the 2 kids with the boogie board and plant the paddle upwind to the 3 boys in the water. When I get to them, they are so scared and wet, all 3 climb onto the boat on the same side, all at once. Thankfully the adult who swam out to save them, listens to me, and gets on the other side of my yak, and helps me keep it upright. With the boat now mostly underwater, I keep the bow into the waves, and paddle backwards to shore, where several dozen folks have waded neck deep to help us. I hand the boys off to the adults who waded out, and then head back to the boy and girl I left with only a life jacket. 

Upon arrival, the girl is going under water and I see her go down twice. I managed to catch her with my paddle, and it gives her enough lift and startle her enough that she makes it to the boat. The boy has already made it there. and helps her onto my bow. Once again, my boat is underwater, and I paddle hard backwards for shore. All the while, everyone is yelling there are two more still out there. About this time, I see a boat that was anchored, heading out to get those two still in the water. As it happens, my bud, Dan has stolen a boat to make the rescue. Dan plucks the last two out of the water, gives me two thumbs up as I head closer towards shore with my two. Finally, some of the folks that have waded out, help pull the last two ashore, along with me. 

We all hit the shore knowing that a bullet had just be dodged, and it didn't miss by much. But, it missed. All 5 of the kiddos I pulled out are safe, Dan has 2 more, and the life guards are now on scene, and pluck 3 more adults up. In a matter of a half hour, 10 lives are spared. EMS, the PD, and just about everyone else is now on scene. They asked me to write my name and address down, which I can't do, thanks to my shaking so badly. Our Sheriff asks me if I need a blanket to warm up, and I thank him for the offer but explain it's my nerves and not the cold. 

I don't know why I went fishing this morning, or why I decided to chase down a big blue beach ball, but I am glad I did both. I am glad Dan decided to liberate a boat, glad the beach patrol guy got there in time to help with the adults, and am very sure I will never forget Easter Sunday at San Luis Pass.

Happy Easter!

Mont


=============

This part has never been posted before, but was easily the most amazing part of the whole experience. Walking Jack put together a pier gathering shortly afterwards. Work duties made me get there after Jack had left. I had a short conversation with the guy that runs the pier, and walked down to the T-Head. Not finding WJ, I walked back, and as I did, noticed virtually all of the rods take a strike as I walked by. That don't happen every day.
__________________


----------



## Mont

enjoy your new board, my friends. Trust in God.


----------



## portalto

Thank you...for more than you will ever know.

Annette


----------



## Brewgod

You 'da Man, Mont! 













God Bless...


----------



## trout250

Mont that was an amzing post have never heard it before. I will tell you this that GOD will us us to do his will an work his way for him. Heroes are never planned in advance I think they are spontaneous acts. GOD BLESS


----------



## luv2fish

God Bless 2cool, Thank You Mont


----------



## Teksyn

Awesome post Mont. Glad that you and your friend were in the right place at the right time. I,m new here, but want to say thanks for a great site. I love it.


----------



## ssmarinaman

thanks for the smile, Mont, I tip my hat to you..

Be safe live long and fish hard..

Dwayne


----------



## allicat

i remember when that happened. i could read that story over and again, and it is still just as inspiring. it just proves, sometimes God puts you right where you need to be, we dont always know why, but like this......we ALL know why you were there that day.

love the new forum mont! and love the name of it too!

trudy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

That's an awesome testimony, Mont. Bless you for sharing it with us.

Thank you for the new forum. I already sense the presence and power of God in this place. I'm feeling a refreshing freedom of expression here. I expect that we'll see the miracles of God as he touches lives.

Thank you so much!


----------



## bambinosan

I can't get enough of reading that post, Monty. I know you have posted it before since I read it a while back. It is what happens in the water many times. Never know when someone will need some help and you might be there or vice versa. I have seen both sides. You may want to post that up often for a message to those unsuspecting souls who allow their children to get into dangerous areas of water, or in fact who put themselves there. Without you and God's grace they could have all been lost. I'm curious to know if they have contacted you since.


----------



## CHARLIE

He puts us somewhere some times and all for a reason. Great story and job Mont.

Charlie


----------



## rvj

*WOW! TRUST IN GOD. THANKS MONT*


----------



## FishingFrank

Mont, This was truly a great story, I too have had some moments in my life that let me know the great and awesome ways that our good Lord lets us know just how close he truly is at our side. Maybe your wings were keeping you and the others a float, you must be a special person. May the good Lord Bless you.


----------



## Mont

There's things that happen in life, for which I can offer no explaination for. That day, chasing a big blue beach ball, the day the Patriot Guard Riders stopped traffic on 288 paying honor to a fallen hero, and more. The last verse, the last part of the verse, in this song, is where I am coming from. Like Johnny, just send me back around next time as a drop of rain. That will work just fine.


----------

